# Akadama brands



## idris (21 Feb 2011)

Have just recieved a bag of Akadama I ordered from Bonsai Direct. Unfortunately whilst they use the Double Red(?) brand as a photo  to advertise the product, (as recommended in JamesC's thread) they've actually sent me this brand.

The max grain size appears to be about half of that in the Double Red (though I've not sieved it so can't be sure yet), but other than the fact it's "not as advertised", should I care - is it any better or worse than the Double Red?


----------



## bonesmartin (5 Jun 2011)

Hi 
This my first post.
I have been growing bonsai for over 25 years now, I can recommend Lee Verhorevoort for his Double line Shohin akadama the only other stockist I know of is Windybank bonsai run by Ken Leaver, also recommended, but I don't know if he does mail order.
Both also sell Fuji grit which is a black volcanic grit, if it is sieved there is a large quantity of sand sized granules in the bag, I wonder if that is suitable for aqua-scaping?

Here are the links
www.windybankbonsai.co.uk/drygoods/dryg ... elist1.htm
www.lvbonsai.co.uk/soil.asp


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Jun 2011)

idris said:
			
		

> ...The max grain size appears to be about half of that in the Double Red (though I've not sieved it so can't be sure yet), but other than the fact it's "not as advertised", should I care - is it any better or worse than the Double Red?


No, you should not care. For our purposes, and in this context, clay dirt is clay dirt.

Not getting what you paid for is another issue entirely.

Cheers,


----------

